# wreck off the western isles



## robs audi

i remember a ship wrecked, as you go into isle of harris, into uig, i think it was carrying rock salt or something in that nature. can anyone shed any light on this one. rob.


----------



## bulwark

I've seen the ship many times from being complete to not much left of her now. The ships name was "Golf Star", about 4 or 5 months old when she ran aground en route to Germany(I think) with a cargo of rock chips. If I remember correctly the grounding was caused by the watchkeeper falling asleep. She ran aground on the south side of the Island of Scalpay. Thats as much as I can remember.
Murdo


----------



## DAVIDJM

Built as SILVIA 1977 renamed HELGAZEE 83, HELGE 85, SIGRID 90, GOLF STAR 93.

Wrecked 20 October 1995


----------



## bulwark

Thanks for that Davidjm. I was misinformed on the age of the ship.
Murdo


----------

